# Livingston's Return Countdown



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

As of today, its 2 weeks according to Shaun during a game interview. 

Lets say 15 days from now, the Tuesday game on the 15th vs. Orlando. 

With the way lawler keeps talking about him in practice, i cant wait to see what he brings to the team when he returns. 

Only problem with all of these injuries, is keeping players happy with their PT. I doubt wilcox and rebraca will be happy sitting on the bench. And if magette, livingston, and kittles are healthy, how are brunson, livingston, ross, jaric, kittles, magette, simmons all going to be able to play in the same game, let alone give minutes? 



Back on topic.

Do you think livingston can take over the starters role by march? Of course if someone gets injured he probably would, but if everyone is 100% healthy, do you see it happening?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In the beginning of the year I would have probably said yes but Jaric has been playing some good basketball. He has come off injury very well and played amazing defense today. I think Jaric wants to stay the Clippers starter and I would say that he should remain the starter the rest of the year. Livingston getting injured was a major set back for him becoming a starter this season.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Probably true. Perhaps the only way he does start is injury, or the other things i can think of is if jaric starts tanking, or if the clippers just fall apart, making the season meaningless, and giving shaun PT to prepare for next year.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Start him and marko together..... sitting corey and bringing him off the bench for instant offense - a role i think he is much better suited for. Hasn't anyone noticed we are 6-1 without mags.... I like corey - but he hurts the flow of this team. It is much much better basketabll to watch without him chucking up 22 footers with 17 left on the clock shot. NO chance we win last nights game with corey's defense. The ONLY reason we won is becuase of the defense ross played allowing marko to be more aggressive with his steal attempts. Those two were a nasty defensive combo last night. Marbury looked flustered in the 4th quarter, not to mention he became a turnover machine for 3 of 4 possisions with about 5 min to play last night..... that was fun to watch. Think of the possibilities with ross, jaric, and shawn playing D together? We could really become a defensive force. And yama.... why do we need a superstar?...... I say we need a superstar defense. He have the talent to win as long as everyone is healthly. The reason we lost so many close games is usually becuase of a 5-10 minute defensive breakdown within the game, many times to start the game. And that is just becuase these guys havn't been able to play together completely becuase of all the injuries. We have all been patient up to now to get a winner..... so why rush these guys? This is a playoff contender with all the injuries - where would we be if they were healthly??


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We need a superstar because id say more than half of the games we lost this year were because of the lack of a go to player during crunch time. Game after game after game, the clippers could not hold on to leads, or could not keep a game close because down the stretch, they would turn the ball over, no one wanted to step up to make a big shot, the players who did take the shots missed way more often than not, etc. Its almost as if the team has no identity down the stretch. Watch the rockets (mcgrady), sixers (iverson), sonics (allen), etc. etc. etc. There is no doubt what happens during crunch time. The superstar gets the ball and with ice in his veins, he delivers. If the other team starts double teaming him to take the ball out of his hands, boom, youve got a wide open role player making shots. The clippers in crunch time have no one who steps up to make the big shots...not only is that a problem, but because of this, the other team doesnt have to double team anyone, negating many chances for open looks for the other team members.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

So who is the defending champions superstar?? You are saying Rip is a superstar? Or Sheed? Or Ben Wallace? Chancey Billups? I see your point, but I disagree that we need a superstar. A superstar is usually media driven and is a lot of name and not substance. Maybe someone who can create his own shot would be nice - we don't have many guys like that - especially from the guard position. Someone like a Sam Cassell would be perfect i think. I was very impressed with Jamal Crawfords ability to do that last night. Remember what role Kenny Smith played for the Rockets of the 90's. We need a player who can create his own shot from the perimeter...... I totally agree with that. And I know damn well we choked many games away - but we had Rick Brunson running the show? I love the guy - but you are just setting him up to fail in that situation. Marko also cannot create his own shot, he is more of a spot up shooter. That's why I am hoping that our savior could be back in two weeks. But that is a lot to put on a 19 year old I agree.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not saying every team needs one, most teams dont, But we do. Just watch the games and you will see exactly what Im talking about. Brand misses easy shots at the end of games, and hes denied the ball a lot during crunch time. Magette takes ridiculous shots, and misses most of them, except for the miami game. Brunson has hit some important shots, but hes missed his fair share. Simmons misses during crunch time, and fumbles the ball away a lot. Kaman seems to panic when he gets the ball in crunch time. The results are 2 minute droughts without scoring points, and 5-0 and 10-0 scoring runs by the other team. 

Clippers have had decent talent in recent years, not great talent, but decent. Put they never have shown that they have the killer instict at the end of games. not only that, but historically they haev failed toward the 3rd and 4th quarters. Thats why 2 years ago sterling and baylor and dunleavvy made it a big goal to get a go to guy. 

I dont blame brunson for choking the games away. He actually won a few games for us with some of his clutch shooting. Heck, while he was starting for us he had like 13 assists per 48 minutes. 

The PG position is not really designed to be the go to guy in dunlaevvy's system. Thats why miller didnt work here, thats why someone like baron davis might not work here. But livingston has a chance because he is a different kind of point guard. Who is the point guard in history that most could be considered a go to guy? it is a rare thing. Id say magic johnson. What did he have that other PG's dont have? height. thats why i think livingston can do it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> The PG position is not really designed to be the go to guy in dunlaevvy's system. Thats why miller didnt work here, thats why someone like baron davis might not work here.


Newsflash, Dunleavy wasn't the coach when Miller was on the Clips, also if Dunleavy got a talent like Baron Davis, he would retool his system, in fact a guy like Baron would make Brand, Kaman, and Mags all better players so not sure where your statement comes from other than being the usual drivel.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Meant the "clippers" system. Not "dunleavvys" system. If you look at the clippers system, and their personell, the point guard is not designed to be the go to guy. Now, thats not saying much since in MOST systems, the point guard is NEVER the go to guy. But i say it here because we are talking about the clippers. not many natural PG's over the past 20 years have been the go to guy on the team in relation to the other positions. 

Baron, if he could stay healthy (which no one, including insurance companies think so), would average points on the clippers, but all of the afore mentioned players would have less points, not more. He would be cutting into their output. A PG that would help the clippers out is someone like nash. That is a player who improves others. if not for his age, it would have been interesting if the clippers picked him up this year. At this point in time im not sure how many pg's out there are like him..someone who makes average players near superstars. Jason kidd was that type of player, but hes getting older. Tony parker might be like that in the future. Livingston might be like that in the future as well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

todays LA times article says there is still no timetable for livingston to come back which is not hopeful, but im still hoping that what shaun himself said is still good. Id like to see him in a week and a half or so. hopefully he can start practicing soon, otherwise it will be after the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There's No Timetable for Livingston's Return


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

I got an idea. It would be the perfect punishment for Maggette. When Livingston comes back and he plays good enough for a couple of games, put him in the starting line-up, move Jaric to the 2 and Simmons to the 3 and give Maggette the 6th man wole untill he plays smarter basketball.

C- Chris Kaman
F- Elton Brand
F- Bobby Simmons
G- Marko Jaric
G- Shaun Livingston
---
6- Corey Maggette
7- Rick Brunson
8- Kerry Kittles(when healthy)
9- Mikki Moore
10- Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

no complaints here with maggs doing that


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

either that or hire the real Coach Carter as an assistant that works exclusively with Corey Maggette. 

I'm a big fan of Maggette and I would hate to have him traded, so do something that will light some fire under his arse. Maggette with basketball IQ is one scarely ball player. He has the tools to be superstar calibur. He's strong as an ox, he has a 40 inch vertical, he's probably one of the fastest runners in the league, and that's putting him on the list with the younger Iverson, Earl Boykins, LeBron, James, etc. He's got a good jump shooting form.

He just doesn't have the fundamentals of basketball. I love it when Maggette attacks the basket. It shows that he's not afraid to take punishment from the huge guys like Shaq. But it seems like he tries too much to get to the line and he doesn't consentrate on putting the ball threw the hoop. I have no idea how long it was since Maggette threw it down on someone. When most players like Carter, Kobe, Tmac, Francis, LeBron attack the basket, they usually think about tearing the rim apart, Maggette just thinks about going to the line. Hopefully Maggette will come back when livingston comes back and Maggette has a point guard to create plays. Maggette is a finisher, he's not a creator, nor he shouldn't be a creator. He doesn't have the handles to shoot consistantly off the dribble. Corey is strictly a slasher.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You know, i almost forgot about corey being so althletic. I never se eit anymore. Havent seen it since jeff mcinnis was his point guard. The only time i remember a good dunk this year...i think it was against the lakers, he went baseline, double clutched and two handed it. Someone who is one of the top 10 athletetic specinmins in the nba should be "throwing it down" regularlly


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

Only time I see Maggette dunks is when it's on an open fast breaks. I think the last time he actually dunked on someone was 3 years ago on Shawn Bradley I believe. He's probably done 2 windmill dunks in the past 4 years. He needs to go for dunks and posterazations instead of trying to get to the line. COREY, YOUR ONE OF THE MOST ATHLETIC PLAYERS IN THE LEAGUE....THROW IT DOWN


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

How about a throw it down mini camp with Magette and Kaman? :yes:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston Hopes to Resume Rookie Season Soon 



> Shaun Livingston practiced with his Clipper teammates Saturday for the first time since suffering a dislocated right kneecap in November and said he hoped to return to the lineup before the end of the team's current trip.





> Though still experiencing swelling in his right knee, which did not require surgery, he thought he could have practiced sooner.


I would like to see Livingston back in the lineup. It has been a long time without him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If he said hes coming back around the 15th, it would make sense just to wait it out until the all star break is over.

That will give him another week or so to continue rehab and get in better playing shape. No need to rush him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston activated, Kittles put on IL 

:bbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Livingston activated, Kittles put on IL
> 
> :bbanana: :rbanana:


Excellent. I want to see what this guy is made of. I have heard all the hype, and all the love. I'm hoping for the best, but im still not sure he is gonna be the end all be all, that the clippers are hoping for. But I wouldnt mind seeing him tear up the floor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston Lost Again, Likely for a Month 



> Rookie Shaun Livingston probably will be sidelined at least into the middle of March after an MRI exam Wednesday showed torn cartilage in his right shoulder, an injury he suffered while making a steal Tuesday night against the Orlando Magic.





> "He's at too much risk to play with it," Dunleavy said. "It could get pulled away, and then you're talking about surgery and being out four to six months."


Livinston will be out for at least a month. Hopefully they bring him back in a reasonable time table so that the injury can fully heal.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston is having another MRI today.
He has the option to have surgery or not, but if he does have surgery most of his season will be done if not all of it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should have the surgeryand be ready to go next year. He cant be like this every year. Chalmers is playing well, Brunson is playing well and Jaric will be back soon I think the Clips will be alright without him. But of course I would rather have him playing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston will learn latest MRI results today 



> Clippers rookie guard Shaun Livingston is scheduled to meet today with team physician Tony Daly to discuss the results of the MRI exam taken Thursday on Livingston's right shoulder.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston Is Facing Big Choice on Surgery 



> "I still think we've got a good shot at making the playoffs," Livingston said, "and even though I want to be a part of that in the worst way, it's still got to be an informed decision that's best for my future."





> One option would be to continue his current rehab regimen, resume playing in a few weeks and see how his shoulder feels, possibly avoiding surgery altogether. Or, if he returned to the lineup and his shoulder didn't respond, he could schedule surgery then. Surgery would sideline him four to five months, so even if he waited another month, he would still be ready in time for training camp in October.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yesterday during a break in the Clippers game, Livingston was interviewed. He said he was going to continue his rehab which will take 2-3 weeks, after that he will either have surgery or be back playing.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, what a painful rookie season. I hope he gets tougher and doesn't have nagging injuries throughout his career because I like him a lot and have a feeling he will be big for the Clippers in years to come.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Second MRI for Livingston 



> Clippers rookie guard Shaun Livingston is scheduled to undergo his second MRI on his right shoulder today, the results of which will determine if he will able to play any more this season.





> Livingston was one of three Clippers to receive treatment Monday from team trainer Jasen Powell, as the remainder of the team was given the day off, after Sunday's victory over the Chicago Bulls. Guards Corey Maggette (sprained left wrist) and Marko Jaric (right hip pointer) are listed as questionable for Wednesday's game against Orlando.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was just said Livingston might be back by Monday!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Weasel said:


> It was just said Livingston might be back by Monday!


Please !!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

nice. 

Does anyone know the clipper roster situation right now? If im not mistaken, the active roster is:

Kaman, Moore, Reberaca, Wilcox, Brand, Ross, Simmons, Magette, Brunson, Anderson, Chalmers, Jaric. So, when jaric and livingston come back, do you put anderson on IR? Sterling might not like putting all that money on IR.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

if livingston came back monday and played good.. And Jaric came back soon, this could be VERY good for the clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes. Chalmers wouldnt get any PT at all, and jaric would probalby start at PG, and then move over to replace magette or simmons when they go out, with livingston coming in to take over at point. If anyone got in foul trouble, its not much of a drop off as our starter the last 30 games brunson would be right there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/03/19/sections/sports/pro/article_449772.php




> It is possible that rookie point guard Shaun Livingston will be activated from the injured list next week.


 :clap: Livingston and Jaric possible for next week... Wow, that would be nice timing assuming they are healthy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think I heard that he will be suiting up for the game on Monday. It was mentioned that he wanted to test out his shoulder in a game but still could get the surgery if it doesn't go too well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I think I heard that he will be suiting up for the game on Monday. It was mentioned that he wanted to test out his shoulder in a game but still could get the surgery if it doesn't go too well.



Yeah, I read somewhere that his injury is the kind that will eventually require surgury but that if he isnt in immedate pain he could get away with using it for the rest of the season. If he is going to be all gimped up out there, Id rather him not return because I assume a healthy brunson would be better than a gimped Livingston... But if he feels fine, well then that could be a nice boost.. And if Jaric feels fine, that could be a nice little backcourt to finish the season strong with.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston has been activated and Anderson goes to the IL. Livingston will be in uniform tonight.

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_050319.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Livingston has been activated and Anderson goes to the IL. Livingston will be in uniform tonight.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_050319.html



Weasel you just made my night... I hope he is ok enough to play... Now if Jaric comes back within the next game or two its gonna be an early christmas. :clap: :banana:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

incredible if he will actually play tonight. If he doesnt, dont know why you would have put anderson on the IR, when you could have just waited until monday. Wish they would have put chalmers there


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone notice the picture about this on clippers.com? Is it just me or is that female referee checking out shauns back side?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

lol


----------

